# Mind boggling - WOW!



## etc1006 (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi, new here. Not to R/C, okay new to "TODAYS" R/C world. I used to run all around the Baltimore, Md area (15 or so years ago...) in 1/10 Off road/oval 4wd stock (which iswith various cars ending w/ a YZ10 (still have it). Some was even at the state level. Then do the indoors thing for winter carpet oval with the RC10L. Man, I've been lurking here and poking around on the 'net. I need a "new" fun thing to do according to my Dr.... Well, it's always been there. I just have to go back home to Baltimore and get my stuff. Prolly my Dad's, too I'm figuring he won't want it. As we had all the same stuff so it worked out for parts and all... I now live in Weirton, WV way up in the point of the northern panhandle. I can throw a stone and hit Ohio, and I'm, about 25 minutes from Pittsburgh. I do know of 2 places around here - one in Ohio and another just outside of Pittsburgh. I look forward to checking them both out! Now I just have to wait for Thanksgiving to go home. Definetly can't afford to do it right now with gas prices!  

-Eric


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Welcome back to RC!! Start doing some research, Lots have changed in 15 years. Electronics have changed quite a bit and batteries are worlds apart from when you used them last.
Motor technology is moving very quickly.
Welcome back!
Dan


----------



## jsrocket13 (Jun 2, 2005)

welcome back ect there is a place in wheeling called fultons theres more tracks in this valley than every body thinks


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

You have Fulton's in Wheeling
Steel City Hobbies near Pittsburgh
Valley Raceway - Not sure exactly where that one is at
Classic Hobbies - Akron, OH
Jack Conley's - St. Clairsville, OH
Y-city - Zanesville.


----------



## etc1006 (Sep 5, 2005)

Thank folks! Yeah tech has come a long way. Heck using the regular "cut" brushes was the only thing you could do in stock class then. Now there's too many for me to count! LOL! And brushless motors now! I always wondered when they would show up!

-Eric


----------



## etc1006 (Sep 5, 2005)

There's been someone the next street over zippin' a gas car up and down the street all summer. I haven't heard him for a week or so. Dunno if its a school age person or what. I'm surprised he hasn't come over to my street as they just paved it 2 weeks ago, and its a dead end = no cars!! Next time I hear them I'm gonna go over and introduce myself. Gas cars never appealed to me, its seems as if they are the "thing" now.

-Eric


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Nitro Vehicles are very popular. 
Ready to Run sedans, stadium trucks and Monster trucks have caused a boom in Nitro sales. 
Unfortunately a lot of people who walk into a hobby shop and say I want the fastest one you got!!! They end up with a Nitro car or Truck that is finicky and they have no idea how to set it up, tune it or keep it running.


----------



## etc1006 (Sep 5, 2005)

I might be able to get my old stuff sooner than I though. My Mom & Stepdad are coming here for a weekend. I'm gonna get a buddy of mine to pick up my stuff at my Dads and drop it off at their place so they can bring it with them. I'm sure my stepDad will have tools and like with it too. He's retired on Disability and going thru all his tools and stuff to spilt up what he doesn't want between me and my step-brother. Cool, maybe I can do a little running around on the ball diamond at the school with my "vintage" car to get back into. Can I still use the radios I have? I have Futaba pistol grips(2 or 3), I can't remember which ones. I DO remember its the one that was mid priced at the time that had the nice trim adjusters and all. I even have a Hot Shot a friend left to me when he passed away from cancer. (Miss ya' Chaz) HOWS that for vintage!  

-Eric


----------



## etc1006 (Sep 5, 2005)

Oh Yeah, erock - Theres a place off Rt 7 north in Ohio just above Steubenville called Browns Hobby I beleive.. Its at the turn for the rest area. I've never been there, might just have to check it out. I just can't get any kind of new car right now as I'm unemployed from medical reasons...  Heck I can't even afford magazines right now (rent is due)

-Eric


----------



## etc1006 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Woo Hoo!*

Resurrecting my old thread, here... I went home for Turkey Day and brought home the YZ10 and the Hot Shot! :dude: The files are too big to upload. Now I'm looking for a charger. Dad thinks the ones we had all died. He's not giving me the Cell Mate or the Peak detector... Been looking around and seem to like the MRC Super Brain 959. Pro/Cons? I have a couple of old battery packs(I think they are 12-1300 SCE/R?). Dunno if they're any good. My Dad is also going to go through more of the stuff and send it here at X-Mas when my Mom and Step Dad come here. What is compatable with my old stuff? The Hot Shot is bone stock except for a Trinity Super Stock Motor, right down to the old resistor speed control. I may pop my extra Futaba setup w/112B ESC in it. The YZ10 has the Novak ESC in it and Futaba electronics. I'm not gonna want to go out and race these I just want to bash around here and maybe pick up old skills and then later get back into maybe racing again with a more "modern" setup. :thumbsup: 

Thanks, Eric


----------



## gmc6000 (Oct 23, 2004)

Stay away from the MRC Super Brain chargers, I started with the Super Brain 969, and I only found it to be usefull for a paper weight. I had to constantly monitor my batteries, or the 969 would either cook my packs or else they would false peak. The Duratrax Ice, in my opinion is the best charger for the money.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

There are a lot of great mid priced chargers on the market. don't just jump at one.
Figure out what you can afford and by the best you can afford.
Your radio gear and electronics sound fine.
I am almost positive you will need new batteries. Get Nickle metal hydrides and a compatible charger.
Your older cars, especially if you have spare parts and if in good condition will have some trade value when you look to upgrade.
Hope this helps.
Dan


----------



## etc1006 (Sep 5, 2005)

Yeah the charger right now I can't afford a big bux one. Heck when I was in it most didn't have the peak detector built in... Also considering a Dynamite brand charger. Are they any good? Which model? As far as I've seen the ICE right now is out of the question... But what about the Intellipeak Deluxe? I picked up a couple of R/C mags today to read and see whats around. I'm not real familiar with these new NIckle metal batteries... Is there any good reading on them? Heck, any links to charger comparisons too! Are they compatible with my older stuff? I'm also figuring the chrgers are different. We used to charge our radio battery packs (just used regular Panasonics) with a huge variable low ripple phase charger my Dad has... I see alot list they will charge other types of batteries... And #'s of cells.


----------



## etc1006 (Sep 5, 2005)

Oh yeah, I can't remember who made the battery/motor connectors I used on the YZ... They are orange like the Deans, but the metal contacts are different. They are parallel to each other, like so = ... Deans are perpindicular like so _l ... Are these old Race Prep? I did see some of these but they have a "sheild" over one of the flat open ends.... And the plastic is green now.


----------



## etc1006 (Sep 5, 2005)

Okay, now that I think of it I, did see some kind of articles written my a couple of people somewhere along a side bar on a R/C site... Just can't remember...


----------



## VROC (Feb 11, 2006)

I had no idea this many folks from the Valley were into RC.
I grew up in the Toronto area, but left for the Military about ten years ago and haven't had many chances to go back home. My bro hangs out at Brown's almost every weekend, and loves it. Matter of fact, listening to him talk just got me back into the hobby. I just pre-ordered a savage x, hopefully I have as much fun now as I did running my Fox, and Clod Buster as a kid. 
*Go Steelers*


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

It has been a couple of months since you last posted... How are you doing with your RC Stuff?
Good we hope.


----------



## etc1006 (Sep 5, 2005)

DJ, I take it you're talking to me! I had the HotShot out a few times. I picked up a used Super Brain, and a 3000 Mah pack. Charged up the newer one and the old one (still works) and blasted around the snow right before Xmas. My good old Weller soldering Gun died so I couldn't make the new pack a saddle for the YZ10... We haven't had any real winter since then though. I've been working on rebuilding a 1:1 car for daily use with the weather being so nice. Figures though, right after Feb 2 it get 20-30 degrees! And of course on my first day at the new job its going to be 60! I'm looking to get a Stampede or Rustler as a newer R/C. I start a new job Wed. and pass a Hobby Town to and from work (trouble, huh?). And I found out they have lay-away, too (spells R-e-a-l t-r-o-u-b-l-e)  It's a pain to buy the 'Pede or Rusty RTR when I have perfectly good radio gear right here... I can't bring myself to go used with the prices asked or overbid on the auctions... I'm going to keep the 'Shot and YZ on the model shelf after I go through and clean them up some.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

You can get a good deal on used stuff at auctions (e-Bay) but you gotta be patient and let the overbidders have their way. the other option is to check the Buy/Sell forums on sites like this one. if you don't see anything, post a "want to buy" ad and see what happens.

And yes, having a Hobby Town on the commute route that does Layaway can be trouble! LOL!


----------

